

Ask HN: Who are the intellectual 1%? - chimmy

I was wondering who can call themselves the intellectual 1%?
======
GuiA
Where are you getting this appellation from? "Intellectual 1%" is something
that is very fuzzy and undefined.

To give a vague and silly answer to a vague and silly question: anyone with an
IQ over ~120.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:IQ_curve.svg>

